
Java Is TIOBE's Programming Language of 2015 - thomas-b
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html?languageof2015=java
======
vorg
Yeah, right. And Groovy's risen from #82 to #17 in 12 months. Just how serious
can you treat this stuff?

